# PICS ADDED!! Any info on this gun?



## dixon413 (Jul 28, 2016)

Found this gun in grandparents old house. Anyone have any info on it? Hard to read writing on the barrel. Looks like Andre schilling Suhl.


----------



## frankwright (Jul 28, 2016)

Valentin Christian Schilling was a big weapons maker/importer in Suhl in 1890? era.

I have seen the marking " VC Schilling Suhl" but I am not sure if that is what you have. 
It may take some internet searching on old German/Austrian Muzzle Loaders.
Good Luck!


----------



## SASS249 (Jul 29, 2016)

While I do not know anything about this gun, I do know that the best way to destroy any value it has is to try and "clean it up".  Do not do anything to destroy any patina it currently has.

One thing I would do though is make sure it is not loaded.  A lot of these old finds are loaded.


----------



## BarnesAddict (Jul 30, 2016)

If you have FB, ask here:  https://www.facebook.com/groups/270501603101904/


----------



## Steve08 (Aug 1, 2016)

SASS249 said:


> While I do not know anything about this gun, I do know that the best way to destroy any value it has is to try and "clean it up".  Do not do anything to destroy any patina it currently has.
> 
> One thing I would do though is make sure it is not loaded.  A lot of these old finds are loaded.<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


Great advice, far too many people ignore this.


----------



## Supercracker (Aug 2, 2016)

Can you post up any more pictures of it?  Whole thing, lock area, trigger guard, etc.?  Old German Muzzleloaders are kind of my area of interest. 

Judging from what I can see it looks to have been made well before the 1890s. There was a V.C. Schilling making guns in Suhl the mid 1800s. Some really nice percussion rifles and shotguns.  Perhaps Andre is a son or father. Most of the Schilling guns I've saved pictures of seem to be higher end guns.  You may have something very collectable there.


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Aug 16, 2016)

Don't know who made it- but the carving and checkering on the grip is very nice


----------



## Supercracker (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm sorry. I completely forgot about this and hardly ever check in here anymore. 

I looked in what books I had and the guns I've saved pictures of.  The closest thing I can find is the VC Schilling in Suhl. The lock shape and engraving looks very similar, but the inlay on the barrel isn't similar at all.  However it's very possible that the locks were purchased pre engraved and hardened. 

It might be a recycling of a much older barrel.  That one looks fairly swamped (thinner in the middle) and I don't think they were still putting that much swamp in them in the mid/late 19th Century.  

Sorry I can't find more.


----------

